# Anybody ever fish Buck Pond?



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

I was google mapping around and came across Buck Pond on HWY87. Anyone ever fish there? Whats there? Thanks


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a extremely clear water pond that's only about 2-3 acres big. Fished it once, caught a couple of dinks. Nothing too spectacular. You can put a boat in there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried it once 15 years ago. Didn't get a nibble.

You might need an Eglin permit, not sure.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You do have to get an Eglin Permit from the Jackson Guard in Niceville


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

That pond has some nice size panfish. It has a lot of snakes too.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The west side of Buck Pond is clear but as you go east there are LOTS of stumps just below the surface. Eglin Range Patrol checks the area often, so make sure you have a Eglin Fishing Permit.


----------

